# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy >  >  The DVA is officially opened!

## KingYoshi

Welcome everyone to the Dream Views Academy!

Several of our professors have already posted new material for their respective classes. Be sure to go check that out. Stay tuned throughout the day for more information and announcements. Good luck to everyone  ::D: !

Edit: To see the material just click on the "Current Courses" sub-forum to get a list of classes. Thanks!

Edit: There are some technical difficulties at the moment and the sub-forums seem to be invisible to the public. As soon as I get hold of an Admin, you will be able to see the courses.

----------

